# Facebook or Twitter?



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Which one do you prefer more?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Twitter 100%


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bebo.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Pornhub with Twitter a close second


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Facebook.

I hardly use my Twitter, and most of my friends use Facebook extensively as well and not Twitter.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Tout.

:vince5 :trips7


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Each has its own purpose.

Twitter is for trolling and shitposting to get provocative responses.

Facebook is for engaging your audience and building a deeper relationship with them, but in that regard it's still inferior to good old email.

I barely use Facebook for any personal reasons, only really to keep in touch with friends who don't live here. I never use Twitter for personal stuff.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Twitter for me i find it a great way to keep track of The news and my other hobbies and interests.

You get a lot inappropriate comments and Trolls i guess they are ? on Twitter but over time you just learn to filter all the nonsense out and after you have done that i find it quite a useful site to be a part of.

We use it a lot at work as well so even if i didn't have a personal account i would still have to use it on a regular basis.



I find Facebook useful for keeping in contact with a few friends who live abroad but if i am honest to me its just a glorified email address.

I only have 15 friends on Facebook so i guess i am not really to understanding of the full experience like some people who have hundreds if not thousands of friends, Its probably a completely different experience for people with that type of following.

Not sure about Facebook for younger people though because even i a late 20s neckbeard have had some very odd encounters on Facebook so if i had children i wouldn't let them know where near it. although i say that without the full understanding of the security features it has.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Facebook is garbage, only use it to message friends. 

Twitter is slightly better and Black People Twitter is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I use both. 

I dislike both.

They're both equally bad.

Anyone who likes either of them is a weirdo.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

They are both shit.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Facebook because its easier to creep on girls


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Rainmaka! said:


> Pornhub with Twitter a close second


This.


----------



## Jables (Dec 21, 2015)

Instagram. I try to stay at least just ahead of the lowest common denominator, because I know too many of them and dont want to give them more opportunities to interact with me. 

I abandoned MySpace soon after it started to become Beta Test Facebook. Then Facebook became dead to me after the umpteenth parent of a person I graduated with, tried to friend me. I still occasionally check twitter but I dont remember the last time I tweeted.

I'm thinking about doing an informal poll, with people I know, to see what/if they know about the Snapchat Hotdog. If they're oblivious enough, I'll probably join Snapchat.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Twitter is good for fun memes and laughing at idiots. Facebook is good for keeping up with family but...I don't care much to do that. Fuck Facebook.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Twitter. Facebook is for normies.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Facebook is good for memes, Twitter is good for shitposting. I like both.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Instagram for... *cough* educational purposes & researching. :quite


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Twitter

Fuck Facebook.


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Both for me. I have more family members on Facebook than Twitter. More friends on Twitter than Facebook.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Twitter for me is better because no one personally knows me on there and it is more entertaining than Facebook. 

Facebook I only go on for family, friends, and fiancee. That is only it otherwise it's boring. *_


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

They're both for different things. It's like asking, "Shoes or Golden Gate Bridge?"


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Twitter is complete garbage. Following a bunch of people you don't know and having followers you don't know, tweeting pointless crap about your daily lives that no one cares about, and following celebrities and pandering to celebrity culture and those sad people who will do anything to get a retweet or a reply from their favourite celebrity. Then you have the character limit, meaning you can't even have a proper conversation with someone. I'm so glad I got rid of my Twitter, worst social media platform imo.

Facebook is much better by comparison. I never used to like Facebook much, but it's grown on me. I only have people there I truly know, so no random people filling my timeline with crap, and just a nice way to keep in contact with friends, both real life and online friends, and I like to share my travel photos there and stuff.


----------



## ColdStone87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Rainmaka! said:


> Pornhub with Twitter a close second


This is the correct response.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Twitter is a joke tbh, I don't know why I use it yet I can't help but be drawn to the awful thing.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Facebook is all the social networking I can handle and seems to be the most well balanced one. You can do anything on facebook: posting statuses, follow news, share videos, post pictures, chat with people, join groups, etc. While on, let's say, Instagram, the point is basically sharing pictures and videos. As for Twitter, it seems kind of pointless imo. I mean, why is there a 140 character limit? What kind of riveting information can you even share under such restrictions? I don't see the point in telling the world that I'm about to take a shit or that I'm having coffee right now. Yes, I know you could share that on FB as well but people on FB usually don't do that. People on FB usually just post photos, share videos or make an occasional joke. At least that's what my friends there do.


----------



## secondcitybarbie (Jul 16, 2016)

Instagram/ Snapchat
Out of these two twitter over facebook i guess, they're both kinda meh.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I have both, but prefer Twitter.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Twitter. People only get 140 characters to be as awful or boring as they can.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*If I need quick information, Twitter. If I'm interested in intricate details about people's lives, Facebook. I'm mostly on Twitter for news updates.*


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Neither. If both sites disappeared tomorrow I wouldn't care in the slightest.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Fuck social media. Man's worst invention.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Twitter


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Out of these 2? I prefer Facebook. Twitter is complete garbage, and it keeps getting worse, I used to use it a lot but now I haven't used it in almost a year. Facebook is boring too. 

Now I just post on Snapchat sometimes or scroll through my Instagram feed. 

I hate social media.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Twitter by far.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Twitter although it's not what it used to be. in the early years it was like the wild west anything goes. Now you get you banned or suspended if you offend anyone.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Facebook is the trailer park trash of internet. 

Twitter


----------



## Ventura (Oct 1, 2017)

Bet365


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Facebook used to be more active back in 2010-2012 when everyone was starting to make an account there. Ofc it's still massive, but I feel younger people seem to prefer Instagram and even Twitter these days. Twitter seems to be growing. Apparently Snapchat is very popular as well. 

Most of my FB feed consists of news and publications from pages I follow. Ofc my friends there still post but not as often as they did before 2014.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I prefer Facebook personally, i find it easier to interact with people etc, and the feed that it gives is better for me.

Also, the groups that Facebook have are great i think.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Both are the worst thing to happen to the human race since the Black Death.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Twitter.

It's a great source to get news as quickly as possible. I have a Facebook account that I haven't logged into in ages. My wife uses Facebook quite a bit, though. She mostly uses it to keep in touch with family members she hasn't seen in awhile and/or friends that live far away; and of course to post pictures. Although, she's been using her Instagram account more and more and her Facebook account alittle bit less in more recent times, now that I think about it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

People post utter shite on both, but if I had to choose:

Twitter. Just seems better, and I like the interface etc more.

Facebook is fine for keeping in contact with close friends and family. But god, do people post some fucking tripe on there. Jesus. It actually pains me to read through such fucking stupidity. fpalm


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> People post utter shite on both, but if I had to choose:
> 
> Twitter. Just seems better, and I like the interface etc more.
> 
> Facebook is fine for keeping in contact with close friends and family. But god, do people post some fucking tripe on there. Jesus. It actually pains me to read through such fucking stupidity.


I'm sorry but are you saying Twitter does less stupid?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Twitter. A lot of my friends and things I like are on there, and mostly older people use Facebook so I have no interest in it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

draykorinee said:


> I'm sorry but are you saying Twitter does less stupid?


No, I'm just saying I see it A LOT more dumb shit on Facebook. I guess I've got a lot of idiotic friends from my childhood and teenage years :lol

I barely go on there, but when I do, it's just fpalm


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I cant be doing with any of it tbh.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't use Twitter, so it's Facebook by definition. It's useful to communicate with friends and be aware of college stuff, I don't really have anything to comment about the quality of the site itself. 

It's just okay I guess. As I said, I only use it because it makes things easier.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> draykorinee said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry but are you saying Twitter does less stupid?
> ...


I guess that's the opposite to me, i must follow a load of people who retweet dumb shit.


----------



## StraightShooter (Oct 22, 2017)

Both are cucked but I can tweet at Wrestlers on Twitter, so Twitter.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

_*Facebook is clearly better, Twitter had a quick moment here in the UK but for the most part it's inactive in comparison to Facebook.*_


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Deleted my Twitter years ago. I have 4 friends and a fake name on Facebook, so I only use it for talking to them, posting in discussion groups and looking at memes.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Neither anymore. Both have gotten old and stale.. Not to mention getting shoved down our throats on every television show out there. I can't watch anything without seeing a hashtag in the corner.


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

Twitter is way more entertaining. Facebook is for old people now.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I don't have a Facebook account. I did, ages ago, because I needed it for a class I was in but if I haven't deleted the account, and I think I did, then I may as well have since I'd never remember the password now. I'm also not on Instagram and don't especially want to be. 

My Twitter account has sat barely touched for five years. I've a handful of followers even though I've never tweeted once in all that time. I should do that one day and see if anyone notices. :lol 

I logged into Twitter a couple of weeks ago, changed some pictures and tried to think of a use for the thing. I'm following a couple of friends' promotional pages, which seems pointless other than to add to their followers total. Over the years, I've added some news and organizations I have an interest in but I don't really have a good use for Twitter. 

I honestly don't care about the minutiae of others lives or their opinions on every topic of the moment, nor do I feel compelled to share the same on my part. I quite loath social media platforms but since I don't even like talking or texting on a phone I suppose I'm not apt to love that form of communication. 

So I guess my answer is neither.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm on Twitter and @AryaDark is to blame for that.

Fuck Facebook with a rusty railroad spike.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

just1988 said:


> _*Facebook is clearly better, Twitter had a quick moment here in the UK but for the most part it's inactive in comparison to Facebook.*_


Complete nonsense

Twitter is the epicentre of banter. Especially for football.

Hell the President of the United States got elected off the back of the platform.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

To answer the question, twitter.

Never liked the concept of Facebook so never had one. Not a fan of my entire life being on display and mapped out online.

Twitter is more chilled out.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Depends, Facebook is what I use to communicate with my family/friends/uni mates, not really using it for anything else, I don't update my states as much as I used to do, so know I mostly just use it for the messenger function.

Twitter is what I use just to follow/interact with people I don't necessarily know, wrestlers, singers, streamers, memers. There I could sometimes give updates, like when I go on a rant because I lost a game or something.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I haven't used Facebook in years...

Twitter FTW


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Facebook is for old people

IG is better than them both


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> No, I'm just saying I see it A LOT more dumb shit on Facebook. I guess I've got a lot of idiotic friends from my childhood and teenage years :lol
> 
> I barely go on there, but when I do, it's just fpalm


You could always delete them. Speaking from experience, FB is more enjoyable once you get rid of all the annoying people who post shit and spam your homepage with crap. In the past like most people - I used to have hundreds of friends on FB, most of which I didn't even actually know, but now I only have 30 odd people there consisting of only close friends and it's much better imo.



Genking48 said:


> There I could sometimes give updates, like when I go on a rant because I lost a game or something.


And this is exactly why Twitter sucks. People feel compelled to tweet about pointless shit in their daily lives that no one else cares about.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Email


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Facebook is absolute trash these days, my homepage is always filled with dumb viral videos, sponsored posts which are straight up political propaganda and ads.

I still use it to catch up with friends but jeez...


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

They both suck and people should learn to socialize more in public.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

AmWolves10 said:


> They both suck and people should learn to socialize more in public.


Yep


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917847987392524290


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Facebook is invaluable for organising parties, get togethers and crucially for me - band rehearsals. It's a great way to book and promote shows. Not to mention it's just a good way to waste time laughing at memes and shit, and I don't really have to search news articles anymore as most of the stuff appears on my feed anyway.

I stopped using Twitter about a year ago, but with the amount of lolworthy material on there I might start browsing it again.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Facebook for me Twitter is the new MySpace with all the childish crap. The only time I use Twitter is for Trump.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't get twitter at all. I gotten an account last year and made like 5 posts and that was about it. The formatting confuses me too. I stick to FB.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Pornhub and youtube>all


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

The amount of fuckery and hilarious feuds that have come from Twitter, those involving our president surely among the best, makes it the most entertaining social media platform by far IMO. I still can't believe it's free.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Neither.

IG>>>>


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm on both. If Facebook was to close down tomorrow I don't think I would care one bit, I only use it so I can keep in contact with family members who I don't overly see nowadays or ex work colleagues so I can keep in contact with them - other than that, I don't overly use Facebook.

As for Twitter, I find that much better to keep in touch of football (soccer for the yanks) scores if you've no access to a Television screen due to say working and most of the Football Manager community is on Twitter so it's easier to find out news and potential updates, but again, if that closed down tomorrow I wouldn't be overly fussed.


----------



## deebar (Nov 6, 2017)

have to go with fb, I never understood twitter


----------

